# SONO INNAMORATA DEL MIO AMANTE



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.

Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....

Che devo fare?

Accetto consigli


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

.


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,


Qualche informazione in più magari?

Come vivi il rapporto con il tuo compagno?

Hai dei figli?

Come la pensa il tuo amante?

Ecc. Ecc. Ecc.

Perché spontaneamente così mi verrebbe di dire … 
lascia tutto e va dall’amante se lo ami talmente tanto … 

sienne


----------



## Minerva (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


vai dove ti porta il cuore, magari fatti accompagnare anche dal cervello:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> 
> Qualche informazione in più magari?
> ...


Si sono sposata , il rapporto con mio marito direi che va..., va nel senso che mi vede solo come moglie no come donna o come amante e questo mi rattrista, èper ora grazie al cielo non abbiamo figli , 

Il mio amante????? Non lo sò non ho il coraggio di dirglielo, con lui faccio finta che non me ne freghi niente di lui che sia solo sesso , ma fondamentalmente non è cosi.

E' cominciata per caso , ma ormai dura da un anno ., ogni sera quando torno a casa non faccio altro che pensare a lui, ormai non riesco a far più  a far l'amore con lui (quelle poche volte che lo facciamo) 

Che devo fare devo dirlo al mio amante??? Però ho paura della sua risposta...

Ogni volta che torno a casa mi sento una m..... nei confronti di mio marito


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Ottobre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> vai dove ti porta il cuore, magari fatti accompagnare anche dal cervello:mrgreen:


Fosse facile.... grazie


----------



## sienne (13 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

brutta situazione … 

per come scrivi, deduco se il tuo amante volesse … allora forse … 

Hai cercato di esprimerti e aprirti a tuo marito, che hai il bisogno – completamente naturale – di essere presa in considerazione anche come donna e come amante … 

... in un modo o nell'altro pian piano sta arrivando il momento di dover affrontare la situazione ... visto che ti fa stare male ... 

sienne


----------



## stellacadente (13 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sono sposata , il rapporto con mio marito direi che va..., va nel senso che mi vede solo come moglie no come donna o come amante e questo mi rattrista, èper ora grazie al cielo non abbiamo figli ,
> 
> Il mio amante????? Non lo sò non ho il coraggio di dirglielo, con lui faccio finta che non me ne freghi niente di lui che sia solo sesso , ma fondamentalmente non è cosi.
> 
> ...


il tuo amante è sposato anche lui? cosa pensa secondo te della clandestinità della vostra relazione? ti ha mai fatto richieste o pressioni? e soprattutto...manifesta un pò di gelosia di tuo marito?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


I Ching mi suggersicono, le carte mi dicono, i fondi di caffè mi confermano, la palla di vetro mi sancisce......che tu........forse............SENTI LE FARFALLE NELLO STOMACO ? Giusto ?


----------



## erab (14 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I Ching mi suggersicono, le carte mi dicono, i fondi di caffè mi confermano, la palla di vetro mi sancisce......che tu........forse............SENTI LE FARFALLE NELLO STOMACO ? Giusto ?



:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*E le mani*

Sulle farfal...








ciao blu


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

Che devo fare devo dirlo al mio amante??? Però ho paura della sua risposta...

Dovresti prendere in seria considerazione una separazione.
Non avete figli, è giusto per te ricomnciare una nuova vita,
a prescindere da questo amante.


----------



## Sabina_ (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


Dipende molto anche dal tipo di rapporto che hai con lui.
Comunque di consiglierei di parlargliene. Aspettati diversi tipi di reazione, ma non basarti poi solo su queste prime reazioni iniziali. Dagli poi il tempo di metabolizzare tutto. Lui e' sposato? In un anno non avere mai accennato a tutto il "contorno" che sta intorno a voi?

Immagino che temi di perderlo parlandogliene, ma che senso avrebbe continuare così senza sapere.


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


dipende da te e da cosa vuoi da quel rapporto.....

ciao...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

stellacadente ha detto:


> il tuo amante è sposato anche lui? cosa pensa secondo te della clandestinità della vostra relazione? ti ha mai fatto richieste o pressioni? e soprattutto...manifesta un pò di gelosia di tuo marito?


Si il mio amante è sposato anche lui....., non ne parla , qualche volta dice che sarebbe meglio chiuderla per paura di essere beccati....una volta gli ho chiesto "ma vuoi chiuderla perchè sei stufo o perchè hai paura di innamorarti di me ? e lui ha risposta " la seconda..."

Purtroppo non mi ha mai fatto pressioni (forse anche per la differenza di età, io 30 e lui 47) ...... però dice che io e lui non facciamo sesso facciamo l'amore.

Quando gli dico che la sera prima magari ho fatto l'amore con mio marito, lui cambia  modi..., magari non mi chiama tutto il giorno oppure è freddo ...
E' vero sento le farfalle nello stomaco, ma non sò se è amore oppure solo la novità della cosa, sapete io non ho mai tradito , sono sempre stata convinta che il tradimento sia per i perdenti, ma ci sono cascata anche io...

Lui è un bell'uomo ..... nella norma...

Lo sò devo definire la situazione ma ho paura della sua reazione


----------



## UltimoSangre (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si il mio amante è sposato anche lui....., non ne parla , qualche volta dice che sarebbe meglio chiuderla per paura di essere beccati....una volta gli ho chiesto "ma vuoi chiuderla perchè sei stufo o perchè hai paura di innamorarti di me ? e lui ha risposta " la seconda..."
> 
> Purtroppo non mi ha mai fatto pressioni (forse anche per la differenza di età, io 30 e lui 47) ...... p*erò dice che io e lui non facciamo sesso facciamo l'amore.
> *
> ...


Quella in grassetto sa tanto di frase da letto, sai...


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


Tutto dipende da cosa ne pensa il tuo amante e da quello che reputate possibile.

Se esiste la possibilità per entrambi di lasciare i rispettivi coniugi e iniziare una vita insieme, allora parlatene e rifletteteci su.

Ma se questa possibilità l'avete esclusa a priori per vari motivi, c'è poco da fare per te. O cominci a fartela passare, o ti infili in un casino da cui non esci più.

Piuttosto, tuo marito che ruolo ha nella tua vita? Hai figli? Come percepisci il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## Tubarao (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si il mio amante è sposato anche lui....., non ne parla , qualche volta dice che sarebbe meglio chiuderla per paura di essere beccati....una volta gli ho chiesto "ma vuoi chiuderla perchè sei stufo o perchè hai paura di innamorarti di me ? e lui ha risposta " la seconda..."
> 
> Purtroppo non mi ha mai fatto pressioni (forse anche per la differenza di età, io 30 e lui 47) ...... però dice che io e lui non facciamo sesso facciamo l'amore.
> 
> ...


L'età di lui mi ricorda qualcuno......mumble mumble......

Ok, nel post precedente ho dato libero sfogo alla mia vena cazzona, vediamo in questo di essere leggermente più seri.

Datti tempo, e dattene pure tanto. Incontrare quest'uomo ti ha fatto capire alcune cose. Bene. Approfittane per lavorare su di te. Quelle frasi che ti dice a me sembrano molto paracule. Sai come funziona no ? Ci sono persone che sono abilissime a scoprire quello che ci piacerebbe sentirci dire, e ce lo dicono, così, senza nessun motivo particolare, solo per farci vedere che....."Vedi cara come ti capisco io, non quel povero imbecille che ti sei sposata".


----------



## lunaiena (14 Ottobre 2011)

> Non Registrato ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Si il mio amante è sposato anche lui....., non ne parla , qualche volta dice che sarebbe meglio chiuderla per paura di essere beccati....una volta gli ho chiesto *"ma vuoi chiuderla perchè sei stufo o perchè hai paura di innamorarti di me ? e lui ha risposta " la seconda..."*Purtroppo non mi ha mai fatto pressioni (forse anche per la differenza di età, io 30 e lui 47) ...... *però dice che io e lui non facciamo sesso facciamo l'amore.**Quando gli dico che la sera prima magari ho fatto l'amore con mio marito, lui cambia  modi..., magari non mi chiama tutto il giorno oppure è freddo ...*E' vero sento le farfalle nello stomaco, ma non sò se è amore oppure solo la novità della cosa, sapete io non ho mai tradito , sono sempre stata convinta che il tradimento sia per i perdenti, ma ci sono cascata anche io...
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Ottobre 2011)

Hai paura a dirglielo perchè puoi immaginare la risposta. Visto che non hai figli e che la vostra relazione dura da più di un anno comincerei seriamente a preparare la valigia.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> dipende da te e da cosa vuoi da quel rapporto.....
> 
> ciao...


Da cosa desidera, non volere: c'è l'altra campana...


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Purtroppo non mi ha mai fatto pressioni (forse anche per la differenza di età, io 30 e lui 47) ...... *però dice che io e lui non facciamo sesso facciamo l'amore*.


Buffonate...


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Buffonate...


NO! ... vecchio marpione :mrgreen:


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Un anno di relazione è veramente tanto.

In tutto questo tempo, immagino ti sarai fatta delle domande anche sul rapporto con tuo marito e sui tuoi sentimenti per lui.
Qual'è stata la conclusione?

Perchè aldilà di quello che sarà con l'amante, forse sarebbe giusto, nei confronti di tuo marito, prendere delle decisioni riguardo al tuo matrimonio.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Un anno di relazione è veramente tanto.
> 
> In tutto questo tempo, immagino ti sarai fatta delle domande anche sul rapporto con tuo marito e sui tuoi sentimenti per lui.
> Qual'è stata la conclusione?
> ...


Anche perchè se l'amante non vuole si attacca al treno.
L'unica cosa certa è il marito (porello)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


Lascialo.


----------



## Sole (14 Ottobre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Lascialo.


Chiara. Io ho mollato un ragazzo che mi piaceva atrocemente perchè capivo che mi piaceva più di quanto io piacessi a lui e avevo paura di come sarebbe andata a finire. Ho fatto bene, ma ho passato qualche mese da incubo.

Ma non so se avrei di nuovo la stessa forza.

Più vado avanti e più mi rammollisco. Credo che la rabbia mi spingesse oltre quelle che erano le mie reali possibilità.

Tu hai ragione e condivido. Ma non è facile per niente. Questo bisogna dirlo.


----------



## Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sono sposata , il rapporto con mio marito direi che va..., va nel senso che mi vede solo come moglie no come donna o come amante e questo mi rattrista, èper ora grazie al cielo non abbiamo figli ,
> 
> Il mio amante????? Non lo sò non ho il coraggio di dirglielo, con lui faccio finta che non me ne freghi niente di lui che sia solo sesso , ma fondamentalmente non è cosi.
> 
> ...


E se invece cominciassi a parlare a tuo marito? Il problema ora è il tuo matrimonio...Per dire al tuo amante che lo ami c'è sempre tempo.
Prima di dare la cera bisogna pulire i pavimenti. Altrimenti si fa ancora più casino.

Buscopann


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se invece cominciassi a parlare a tuo marito? Il problema ora è il tuo matrimonio...Per dire al tuo amante che lo ami c'è sempre tempo.
> *Prima di dare la cera bisogna pulire i pavimenti*. Altrimenti si fa ancora più casino.
> 
> Buscopann


Fantastico. Concordo in pieno.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Eccomi sono nuova di questo forum ma ho bisogno di aiuto e suggerimenti.
> 
> Sono innamorata del mio amante... alla fine non volevo che succedesse ma è successo, non faccio altro che pensare a lui alla sua voce alle sue mani, ....
> 
> ...


Io e Chiara qua'dentro siamo gli unici traditori dichiarati..se non lo sapevi sei avvisata.e siamo gli unici a passare sulla pelle,personalmente anche in questo momento, storie extra.
Mi associo a Chiara e dico lascialo all'istante...senza se e senza ma,io se dovesse succedere,a lei,perche'io con il cavolo che mi innamoro di un'amante,la cancello seduta stante.
I ragazzi qua',sono tutti dotti e intelligenti,interpretano come dovrebbe essere...noi invece sappiamo che e'cosi'..realmente.
Pensaci bene amica..


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se invece cominciassi a parlare a tuo marito? Il problema ora è il tuo matrimonio...Per dire al tuo amante che lo ami c'è sempre tempo.
> Prima di dare la cera bisogna pulire i pavimenti. Altrimenti si fa ancora più casino.
> 
> Buscopann


Quoto e se posso approvo....


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si sono sposata , il rapporto con mio marito direi che va..., va nel senso che mi vede solo come moglie no come donna o come amante e questo mi rattrista, èper ora grazie al cielo non abbiamo figli ,


Ohhh, questa frase non mi è nuova? QUindi visto che troppe donne dicono sta bellissima stronzata, non è che la donna moiderna abbia un bug nel cervello? Cosa vorresti, che tuo marito ti trattasse come mignottona da monta? E tu cosa fai per tuo marito? Ma lo sai quante cose vorrebbe tuo marito da te ma magari per rispetto e per non smaronarti oltre ogni limite non te lo chiede?
Fatti un esamino di coscienza, suvvia, pensa a quanto sei squallida come: donna, moglie e forse essere umano.
Visto questo, prova a migliorare, lasciando magari tuo marito e lasciando anche per rispetto a quel cornutissimo coglione il tuo amante del cazzo, per il quale sei solo una vacca da monta.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E se invece cominciassi a parlare a tuo marito? Il problema ora è il tuo matrimonio...Per dire al tuo amante che lo ami c'è sempre tempo.
> Prima di dare la cera bisogna pulire i pavimenti. Altrimenti si fa ancora più casino.
> 
> Buscopann


Hai ragione l'unico problema è che non c'e niente che non va nel mio matrimonio, mio marito è dolce premuroso..... è che incontrando lui mi si è sconvolta la vita ,

Lo sò c'e temppo per dire al mio amante che lo amo ma purtroppo voglio sapere

Per esempio adesso sono sola a casa mio marito è uscito come tutti i venerdi e oggi non ho sentito l'altro a parte qualche messaggio , aiutoooo sto impazzendo dirlo a lui i miei sentimenti o no 

Grosso dilemma


----------



## Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione l'unico problema è che *non c'e niente che non va nel mio matrimonio*, mio marito è dolce premuroso..... è che incontrando lui mi si è sconvolta la vita ,
> 
> Lo sò c'e temppo per dire al mio amante che lo amo ma purtroppo voglio sapere
> 
> ...


Si, in effetti non c'è nulla che non va nel tuo matrimonio.
Hai un marito che ti vede solo come moglie e non come donna. Fate l'amore di rado e quando lo fate fai pure fatica a farlo. Hai un amante che ti fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco e pensi solo a lui.
Un matrimonio perfetto. chi non ne vorrebbe uno così?

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, in effetti non c'è nulla che non va nel tuo matrimonio.
> Hai un marito che ti vede solo come moglie e non come donna. Fate l'amore di rado e quando lo fate fai pure fatica a farlo. Hai un amante che ti fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco e pensi solo a lui.
> Un matrimonio perfetto. chi non ne vorrebbe uno così?
> 
> Buscopann


Giusto... hai preso tutto 

Si solo che questa situazione non mi rende felice, molte volte penso : maledetto quel giorno che gli ho dato il mio numero, visto che lo conosco da 4 anni , ma mai pensare a star fuori ai casini io non vero?


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si, in effetti non c'è nulla che non va nel tuo matrimonio.
> Hai un marito che ti vede solo come moglie e non come donna. Fate l'amore di rado e quando lo fate fai pure fatica a farlo. Hai un amante che ti fa sentire le farfalle nello stomaco e pensi solo a lui.
> Un matrimonio perfetto. *chi non ne vorrebbe uno così*?
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io e Chiara qua'dentro siamo gli unici traditori dichiarati..se non lo sapevi sei avvisata.e siamo gli unici a passare sulla pelle,personalmente anche in questo momento, storie extra.
> Mi associo a Chiara e dico lascialo all'istante...senza se e senza ma,io se dovesse succedere,a lei,perche'io con il cavolo che mi innamoro di un'amante,la cancello seduta stante.
> I ragazzi qua',sono tutti dotti e intelligenti,interpretano come dovrebbe essere...noi invece sappiamo che e'cosi'..realmente.
> Pensaci bene amica..


Grazie del consiglio , ma non riesco a lasciarlo.... sarebbe più facile se lo facesse lui


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Hai ragione l'unico problema è che non c'e niente che non va nel mio matrimonio, mio marito è dolce premuroso..... è che incontrando lui mi si è sconvolta la vita ,
> 
> Lo sò c'e temppo per dire al mio amante che lo amo ma purtroppo voglio sapere
> 
> ...


Zitta devi stare zitta e concedi rispetto e dignità a quel pover'uomo di tuo marito, prima di dire cose di cui potrai pentirti amaramente, pensaci 1000 volte.
Tu non ami nessuno, solo te stessa,(forse) cerca di non darti via per una mera idea di infatuazione, rovineresti TUTTO.


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Grazie del consiglio , ma non riesco a lasciarlo.... *sarebbe più facile se lo facesse lui*


Allora ce lo auguriamo


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Zitta devi stare zitta e concedi rispetto e dignità a quel pover'uomo di tuo marito, prima di dire cose di cui potrai pentirti amaramente, pensaci 1000 volte.
> Tu non ami nessuno, *solo te stessa*,(forse) cerca di non darti via per una mera idea di infatuazione, rovineresti TUTTO.


E' tutto qui.
Toglierei il forse...


----------



## Buscopann (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Giusto... hai preso tutto
> 
> Si solo che questa situazione non mi rende felice, molte volte penso : maledetto quel giorno che gli ho dato il mio numero, visto che lo conosco da 4 anni , ma mai pensare a star fuori ai casini io non vero?


Guarda che quello che ho scritto era molto sarcastico. E' ovvio che non sei felice. Chi lo sarebbe in una situazione di merda come quella in cui ti trovi?
Solo che invece di affrontare il vero problema, vale a dire il tuo matrimonio e il rapporto con tuo marito (basato ormai su un affetto quasi fraterno e non sull'amore di 2 coniugi), preferisci comportarti come una ragazzina col primo fidanzatino che ti fa girare la testa.
Nessuno ti impedisce di farlo..Ma prima devi affrontare le tue responsabilità. 
Non avete figli..Il matrimonio è quasi morto..Cosa stai aspettando?

Buscopann


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Guarda che quello che ho scritto era molto sarcastico. E' ovvio che non sei felice. Chi lo sarebbe in una situazione di merda come quella in cui ti trovi?
> Solo che invece di affrontare il vero problema, vale a dire il tuo matrimonio e il rapporto con tuo marito (basato ormai su un affetto quasi fraterno e non sull'amore di 2 coniugi), preferisci comportarti come una ragazzina col primo fidanzatino che ti fa girare la testa.
> Nessuno ti impedisce di farlo..Ma prima devi affrontare le tue responsabilità.
> Non avete figli..Il matrimonio è quasi morto..Cosa stai aspettando?
> ...


non posso sono sposata solo da due anni .... 

Cosa sto aspettando ? che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova 

tanti segnali mi fanno capire che ci tiene a me: mi chiama tutti i giorni oppure risponde ai miei messaggi .... o forse sono io che interpreto male questii messaggi ...


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso sono sposata solo da due anni ....
> 
> Cosa sto aspettando ? che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova
> 
> tanti segnali mi fanno capire che ci tiene a me: mi chiama tutti i giorni oppure risponde ai miei messaggi .... o forse sono io che interpreto male questii messaggi ...


ma forse quello che non capisci è che tu devi capire cosa vuoi dal tuo matrimonio a prescindere dal tuo amante! troppo comodo cosi...


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2011)

Auguro una bella cosa a tuo marito, di scoprire tutto e di buttarsi dall'ultimo piano di un grattacielo, l'ultima persona che conobbi dopo una cosa del genere era 8 anni sotto pesanti psicofarmaci ed era più morta che viva. Auguri e tanti farmaci psicotropici.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Auguro una bella cosa a tuo marito, di scoprire tutto e di buttarsi dall'ultimo piano di un grattacielo, l'ultima persona che conobbi dopo una cosa del genere era 8 anni sotto pesanti psicofarmaci ed era più morta che viva. Auguri e tanti farmaci psicotropici.


Non ti conosco certo che non sei proprio gentile..... forse nella vita hai solo avuto dolore


----------



## Simy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Auguro una bella cosa a tuo marito, di scoprire tutto e di buttarsi dall'ultimo piano di un grattacielo, l'ultima persona che conobbi dopo una cosa del genere era 8 anni sotto pesanti psicofarmaci ed era più morta che viva. Auguri e tanti farmaci psicotropici.


Dan!!!!!!!!!! ma perchè dovrebbe rimetterci le penne sto povero uomo! e daiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Dan!!!!!!!!!! ma perchè dovrebbe rimetterci le penne sto povero uomo! e daiiiiiiiiiii


concordo e lui che centra con me .... sono io la stronza


----------



## Mari' (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> concordo e lui che centra con me .... sono io la stronza



Concordo!

:bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:​


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco cosa mi fa incazzare*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso sono sposata solo da due anni ....
> 
> Cosa sto aspettando ? che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova
> 
> tanti segnali mi fanno capire che ci tiene a me: mi chiama tutti i giorni oppure risponde ai miei messaggi .... o forse sono io che interpreto male questii messaggi ...




Ma stiamo sotto il livello qui!
Aspetto che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova?!
Non posso sono sposata solo da due anni?!

Gente lontano da queste persone,lontano!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma come si fa' a rimanere calmi con dei discorsi cosi',mha' .


ciao blu


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *non posso sono sposata solo da due anni *....


Oggettivamente spero di non incontrare mai una donna così.

Ne ho avute anche abbastanza, se poi mia moglie solo dopo due sta a pensare di lasciarmi per un amante... 
Ma statti con tuo marito, ma che ti sei sposata a fare?

Fai questo giochino: mettini in santa pace con te stessa e pensa al giorno del tuo matrimonio. Ricorda tuo marito, quello che gli hai promesso, i suoi sorrisi, la sua gioia (c'era, no? Altrimenti che vi sposate a fare?), e tutto quello che c'era prima e che ti ha convinto ad arrivare a quel giorno.

Se ancora questo non ti dice nulla, ripeto: Oggettivamente spero di non incontrare mai una donna così.

Il tuo amante è stato solo uno sfigato.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Dio crest*

Non la sopporto sta qui!!!
Che devo farci,mi innervosisce.







blu


----------



## sienne (14 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

il fatto è che è sposata da due anni ...

e la relazione con l'amante dura già da un anno ...

interrogati, del perché ti sei sposata ...

interrogati, interrogati e interrogati ... 

ho la vaga impressione, che lo hai fatto per comodità ... per essere sistemata ...

sinceramente, penso che per un po' di tempo dovresti stare sola ... 

sienne


----------



## Andy (14 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il fatto è che è sposata da due anni ...
> 
> ...


Un bel pò...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Ottobre 2011)

*Ecco*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> il fatto è che è sposata da due anni ...
> 
> ...



Mi ci manca solo che si sia sposata per  il rifletti...
Mamma mia non leggo piu' sto post bene,mi da i nervi codesta persona.
Ma siete troppo buoni a darle consigli tanto vuole sentirsi dire:

_si,il tuo amante ti ama non ti lascierebbe mai,sei la donna della sua vita,ora mollera' la sua bella moglie i suoi splendidi figli per te,perche' sei l'unica dell'universo,l'unica che ha la fica,la piu' dolce amante della terra,la piu' porca unica e rara,incredibilmente speciale!
Ecco sei contenta.
Ma va a cagher,ops scusate la raffinatezza!




Adios blu



blu


----------



## Daniele (14 Ottobre 2011)

Io non sono gentile perchè hai scritto delle cose che avrebbe potuto scrivere una donna con 12 anni di matrimonio, non una che ad 1 anno ha la crisi e si trova l'amante perchè il marito la vede solo come moglie, sei incredibilmente falsa con te stessa.
TRu hai voluto la relazione extra solo per voglia di cazzo, non di amore, ma cazzo, ti entra in testa questa parola oltre che in bocca? Cazzo, non amore, ripetilo 100 volte "cazzo non amore" e forse riacquisirai il senso delle cose, del resto sei una stronza bastarda del cazzo che si è sposata con un cretino solo per o faersi mantenere meglio o per la posizione o perchè si deve fare, vergognati meretrice, ci sono traditrici che valgono oro rispetto a te. E ripeto, auguro a tuo mariuto di crepare per non dover vivere quello strazio inutile che vivrebbe per colpa tua.


----------



## stellanuova (14 Ottobre 2011)

ma dai Blu, non ti arrabbiare .....

è di coccio


----------



## kay76 (14 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso sono sposata solo da due anni ....
> 
> Cosa sto aspettando ? che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova
> 
> tanti segnali mi fanno capire che ci tiene a me: mi chiama tutti i giorni oppure risponde ai miei messaggi .... o forse sono io che interpreto male questii messaggi ...


Scusa, ma leggendo questo post, mi chiedo: quanti anni hai?

forse mi sono persa qualcosa e l'hai già detto.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Ottobre 2011)

[video=youtube;AcAE1GQs8Pg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcAE1GQs8Pg[/video]


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ma dai Blu, non ti arrabbiare .....
> 
> *è di coccio*


e le hai fatto un complimento!


----------



## Simy (15 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non la sopporto sta qui!!!
> Che devo farci,mi innervosisce.
> 
> 
> ...


 
e c'hai ragione....


----------



## Massone (15 Ottobre 2011)

Aspetta che lo venga a sapere tuo marito e' poi vedrai quanta strada fara' il tuo belloccio


----------



## Tubarao (16 Ottobre 2011)

NR Quanti anni hai ? Da quanto state insieme con tuo marito ? Non mi riferisco al solo matrimonio..


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Ottobre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Chiara. Io ho mollato un ragazzo che mi piaceva atrocemente perchè capivo che mi piaceva più di quanto io piacessi a lui e avevo paura di come sarebbe andata a finire. Ho fatto bene, ma ho passato qualche mese da incubo.
> 
> Ma non so se avrei di nuovo la stessa forza.
> 
> ...


Infatti, Sole. Bisogna dirlo (che non è facile) e bisogna farlo (lasciarlo), come andare dal dentista.
Del resto, checchè ne pensino coloro che non hanno mai tradito, io penso che: quella scelta dal traditore non sempre è la strada più facile. E' giusto che anche lui si impegni a risolvere le sue difficoltà


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Ottobre 2011)

Ha 30 anni, l'ha detto prima (e l'amante 47)


Comunque io mi sono separata dopo 10 mesi dal matrimonio.... e non avevo nemmeno l'amante

Ce la puoi fare, basta che ti impegni!


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

cmq anche a me sconvolge uan che dopo 1 anno di matrim tradisce si innamorea ecc
a me è successo dopo più di14 anni

però di giudicare, di puntare il dito, a me nonv a..non riesco
vai a capire cosa scatti 
e daniele con il suo concludere è solo volgia di cazzo mis embra davvero fuori luogo e parli come un uomo che sta soffrendo in una maniera pazzesca
tiri fuori un astio incredibile
che en sappiamo della vita di questa donna
io ripeto non sono qui x puntae il dito in maniera poi maleducata
se sonoc apitata qui xchè cercavo consigli e anche critiche certo ma sempre nel rispetto
non epnso sia facile 
certe cose sono irrazzionali, anche la passione che esplode dopo 12 mesi di matrimonio posso imamginare non so
nonc redo lei sia felice, nella manier a+ ssoluta
fosse solo sesso nons arebeb qui a martellarsi immagino la vivrebbe come lotha come chiara ecc e tanti saluti immagino


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

*Spesso*



Rossi ha detto:


> cmq anche a me sconvolge uan che dopo 1 anno di matrim tradisce si innamorea ecc
> a me è successo dopo più di14 anni
> 
> però di giudicare, di puntare il dito, a me nonv a..non riesco
> ...



Si capisce di piu' con un bel NO e, con una bella porta sul muso che con mille moine...


Non è che qui Daniele abbia sbagliato di tanto il concetto(pensa bene a questa storia)è che ha un modo di fare freddo e severo.
D'altro canto guarda come è severo con se stesso...


ciaO bLU


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non posso sono sposata solo da due anni ....
> 
> Cosa sto aspettando ? che il mio amante mi dica cosa prova
> 
> tanti segnali mi fanno capire che ci tiene a me: mi chiama tutti i giorni oppure risponde ai miei messaggi .... o forse sono io che interpreto male questii messaggi ...


Te lo dico io cosa e':affetto non amore,anch'io chiamo la mia amante tutti i giorni,spesso due volte al giorno,e come ieri che stava male le ho mandato 3 sms,ma nessun amore amica mia,e'normale dopo quasi 4 mesi,nel ns caso,che ci sia un po'di affetto.Ma l'amore e'un'altra cosa,hai preso 1 cantonata.


----------



## Carola (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Te lo dico io cosa e':affetto non amore,anch'io chiamo la mia amante tutti i giorni,spesso due volte al giorno,e come ieri che stava male le ho mandato 3 sms,ma nessun amore amica mia,e'normale dopo quasi 4 mesi,nel ns caso,che ci sia un po'di affetto.Ma l'amore e'un'altra cosa,hai preso 1 cantonata.


si penso anche io
affetto ci sta
amore è un parolone
e cmq fosse amore si chiude entrambi con proprie vite a amggior ragione senza figli

si lo so che daniele è duro ma così mi apre esagerato perchè non è detto
insomma una ex collega stesso iter ora vive felice con quello che era amante e avevano figli
quasi mai ma può capitare

io sarà che non capisco come si posa vivere vite parallele
ok la sbandata ma marito e amante 
sento storie di anni e mi pare inconcepibile ecco


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> si penso anche io
> affetto ci sta
> amore è un parolone
> e cmq fosse amore si chiude entrambi con proprie vite a amggior ragione senza figli
> ...


O magari è semplicemente Pincyamore..
Ma lei mi disse...eh no caro stai attento...per me non è affatto solo Pincyamore...ma amore...
E mi ritrovai tutto canfutato!


----------



## Sterminator (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Te lo dico io cosa e':affetto non amore,anch'io chiamo la mia amante tutti i giorni,spesso due volte al giorno,e come ieri che stava male le ho mandato 3 sms,ma nessun amore amica mia,e'normale dopo quasi 4 mesi,nel ns caso,che ci sia un po'di affetto.Ma l'amore e'un'altra cosa,hai preso 1 cantonata.


Scusa ma sta sempre male 'sta passaguai?

Ma che te piji i rottami?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Te lo dico io cosa e':affetto non amore,anch'io chiamo la mia amante tutti i giorni,spesso due volte al giorno,e come ieri che stava male le ho mandato 3 sms,ma nessun amore amica mia,e'normale dopo quasi 4 mesi,nel ns caso,che ci sia un po'di affetto.Ma l'amore e'un'altra cosa,hai preso 1 cantonata.


Quotone:up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quotone:up::up:


TU quoti Lotharone? Ma cosa ti è successo?
AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TU quoti Lotharone? Ma cosa ti è successo?
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


Poi dice che i Maya non ci devono preoccupare con le loro profezie


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> TU quoti Lotharone? Ma cosa ti è successo?
> AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


Se Lothar dice una cosa che condivido non capisco perchè non dovrei quotarlo.. Leggo troppo spesso la parola amore, e dato che do' molta importanza a questo termine, la cosa mi infastidisce un pochino!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se Lothar dice una cosa che condivido non capisco perchè non dovrei quotarlo.. Leggo troppo spesso la parola amore, e dato che do' molta importanza a questo termine, la cosa mi infastidisce un pochino!!


Beh sono contento no?
Qualsiasi roba scrive il tuba...tutta là pucci pucci...ti quoto, ti quito, ti giro, ti stringo...
Qualsiasi roba scrive il divino Otelma Lothar...giù botte...
Eheheheheeheh...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sono contento no?
> Qualsiasi roba scrive il tuba...tutta là pucci pucci...ti quoto, ti quito, ti giro, ti stringo...
> Qualsiasi roba scrive il divino Otelma Lothar...giù botte...
> Eheheheheeheh...


Conte carissimo ma poi cosa e 'l'amore???e sopratutto questi ragazzi,brava Farfalla!!.che abusano della parola,non ti sembrano invorniti e basta??
Io dubito esista l'amore vero....si sta assieme per altro.....


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte carissimo ma poi cosa e 'l'amore???e sopratutto questi ragazzi,brava Farfalla!!.che abusano della parola,non ti sembrano invorniti e basta??
> Io dubito esista l'amore vero....si sta assieme per altro.....


Mah non lo so...sono canfuso...


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte carissimo ma poi cosa e 'l'amore???e sopratutto questi ragazzi,brava Farfalla!!.che abusano della parola,non ti sembrano invorniti e basta??
> *Io dubito esista l'amore vero*....*si sta assieme per altro*.....


Su questo comincio a darti ragione. Davvero.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sono contento no?
> Qualsiasi roba scrive il tuba...tutta là pucci pucci...ti quoto, ti quito, ti giro, ti stringo...
> Qualsiasi roba scrive il divino Otelma Lothar...giù botte...
> Eheheheheeheh...


Il tuba si quota a prescindere, se vuoi lo quoto in bianco senza leggere quello che scrive, sempre e comunque:up:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte carissimo ma poi cosa e 'l'amore???e sopratutto questi ragazzi,brava Farfalla!!.che abusano della parola,non ti sembrano invorniti e basta??
> Io dubito esista l'amore vero....si sta assieme per altro.....


Ecco adesso non quoto.
Io non ho dubbi che esista, cambia e si evolve. Se si sta assieme per altro semplicemente ci si accontenta e lo trovo triste, molto triste anche se riguardasse me.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso non quoto.
> Io non ho dubbi che esista, cambia e si evolve. Se si sta assieme per altro semplicemente ci si accontenta e lo trovo triste, molto triste anche se riguardasse me.


Sai io sono sempre più convinto che l'amore esista ma che in una coppia solo uno dei due può sentirlo davvero (se c'è, non sempre): è come dire, amore per entrambi, 13 al totocalcio...


----------



## MK (17 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso non quoto.
> Io non ho dubbi che esista, cambia e si evolve. Se si sta assieme per altro semplicemente ci si accontenta e lo trovo triste, molto triste anche se riguardasse me.


Quoto io te adesso


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco adesso non quoto.
> Io non ho dubbi che esista, cambia e si evolve. *Se si sta assieme per altro semplicemente ci si accontenta e lo trovo triste*, molto triste anche se riguardasse me.


Infatti è triste. Ma a volte è meglio non stare soli, soffrire di solitudine, ed accontentarsi del primo che passa... poi ne passa un altro e si cambia carrozza...


----------



## lunaiena (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti è triste.* Ma a volte è meglio non stare soli,* soffrire di solitudine, ed accontentarsi del primo che passa... poi ne passa un altro e si cambia carrozza...


Per me bisognerebbe prima imparare a stare da soli e a cavarsela da soli ...
dopo nn è piu accontentarsi perche sai esattamente cosa cerchi nell'altra persona ...


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti è triste. Ma a volte è meglio non stare soli, soffrire di solitudine, ed accontentarsi del primo che passa... poi ne passa un altro e si cambia carrozza...


ma ci siamo capiti male...io sto benissimo a casa mia,e poi essendo molto terreno,e realista,poco incline a coccole e similari,mi va bene cosi'.
Non mi accontento e'quello che voglio,una donna mielosa e troppo dolce non durerebbe,invece liti furibonde,ma alla fine sotto lke coperte ci ritoviamo,sempre.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Per me bisognerebbe prima imparare a stare da soli e a cavarsela da soli ...*
> dopo nn è piu accontentarsi perche sai esattamente cosa cerchi nell'altra persona ...


Lo so, ma tante volte non è così. Il presentarsi come *accompagnata/o* a volte è uno status sociale, come per dire: guardate, non sono sfigata/o, ci so fare. Sono una persona sociale, e sono simpatica/o.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma ci siamo capiti male...io sto benissimo a casa mia,e poi essendo molto terreno,e realista,poco incline a coccole e similari,mi va bene cosi'.
> Non mi accontento e'quello che voglio,una donna mielosa e troppo dolce non durerebbe,invece liti furibonde,ma alla fine sotto lke coperte ci ritoviamo,sempre.


No ma qui non mi riferivo a te nello specifico


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Lo so, ma tante volte non è così. Il presentarsi come *accompagnata/o* a volte è uno status sociale, come per dire: guardate, non sono sfigata/o, ci so fare. Sono una persona sociale, e sono simpatica/o.


Mi stò sempre convincendo di più del fatto che la stragrande maggioranza delle unioni sia proprio dettata, anche, dal meccanismo che hai descritto tu.


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi stò sempre convincendo di più del fatto che la stragrande maggioranza delle unioni sia proprio dettata, anche, dal meccanismo che hai descritto tu.


Sai, prima frequentavo comitive molto numerose e certe logiche sociali non mi sfuggivano.

C'erano ragazzi perennemente soli, altri perennemente accoppiati. In alcune coppie c'era sempre lo sfigato/sfigata che non diceva mai una parola, accompagnandosi al compagno/compagna come un pelouche. Il fatto di avere il comnpagno loquace comunque metteva la coppia al centro dell'attenzione. Magari quello solo soletto se timido, veniva messo al tavolo nell'angolino...

Poi, purtroppo, la timidezza è un mostro duro da vincere.

PS: per il discorso solitudine, non credereste quanta gente è iscritta alle agenzie matrimoniali. Ma non lo va a dire in giro a nessuno. Si tratta soprattutto di uomini (e che spesso si incazzano con i titolari perchè non trovano loro una "donna"). Avevo una amica che ci lavorava.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte carissimo ma poi cosa e 'l'amore???e sopratutto questi ragazzi,brava Farfalla!!.che abusano della parola,non ti sembrano invorniti e basta??
> Io dubito esista l'amore vero....si sta assieme per altro.....


 L'amore... cos'è l'amore, come riconoscerlo, ma esiste?
provo a mettere in fila un po' di cose:
- voglia della sua presenza 
- voglia di fare l'amore
- voglia di condividere 
- voglia di costruire 
- voglia di confrontarti 
- voglia di ridere 
- paura della sua assenza

così, per mettere giù le prime cose che mi vengono in mente...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'amore... cos'è l'amore, come riconoscerlo, ma esiste?
> provo a mettere in fila un po' di cose:
> - voglia della sua presenza
> - voglia di fare l'amore
> ...


Ah donna come mi sento sintonico con te...
La voglia che supera...la paura!


----------



## Andy (17 Ottobre 2011)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> L'amore... cos'è l'amore, come riconoscerlo, ma esiste?
> provo a mettere in fila un po' di cose:
> - voglia della sua presenza
> - voglia di fare l'amore
> ...


Come vedi sono tanti fattori. Provarli tutti insieme è difficile, e desiderare che anche l'altro lo faccia diventa più improbabile.

Io tutte queste cose le ho provate per due donne, tra cui l'ultima, e anche di più. Ci metterei anche la *tenerezza *che provavo nel cuore, a vedere quelle manine e quei piedini piccolini. Ma erano cose, alla fine, solo da parte mia.
Paradossalmente ora mi sta mancando, invece, proprio, una delle mie ex che provava queste cose per me, mentre io non ci riuscivo del tutto. Forse perchè quando sai che una persona ti ama davvero, alla fine quell'amore ti manca, e vorresti ritrovarlo.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah donna come mi sento sintonico con te...
> La voglia che supera...la paura!


Certo... altrimenti che vita è?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Rossi ha detto:


> cmq anche a me sconvolge uan che dopo 1 anno di matrim tradisce si innamorea ecc
> a me è successo dopo più di14 anni
> 
> però di giudicare, di puntare il dito, a me nonv a..non riesco
> ...


Ho letto con interesse tutto ciò che avete espresso su di me e la mia storia.

Oggi ho capito dal mio amante che per lui io sono solo una da scopare e basta, lui per me non ha neanche affetto ed io sono stufa di stare qua a logorarmi, a dire mi chiamerà non mi chiamerà.....

Ho deciso non lo cerco più avevate ragione tutti per lui ero solo una scopata e basta 

Grazie a tutti


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

E quindi non lo lasci più tuo marito ?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E quindi non lo lasci più tuo marito ?


Non avevo mai pensato di lasciarlo...
No non lo lascio 

Adesso stò un pò male in quanto ho deciso di non vederlo più l'altro (anche se a lui ancora non l'ho detto) ma non mi farò più sentire, spero che lui lo capisca e cercherò di concetrarmi su mio marito ......


----------



## Massimo meridio (17 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ohhh, questa frase non mi è nuova? QUindi visto che troppe donne dicono sta bellissima stronzata, non è che la donna moiderna abbia un bug nel cervello? Cosa vorresti, che tuo marito ti trattasse come mignottona da monta? E tu cosa fai per tuo marito? Ma lo sai quante cose vorrebbe tuo marito da te ma magari per rispetto e per non smaronarti oltre ogni limite non te lo chiede?
> Fatti un esamino di coscienza, suvvia, pensa a quanto sei squallida come: donna, moglie e forse essere umano.
> Visto questo, prova a migliorare, lasciando magari tuo marito e lasciando anche per rispetto a quel cornutissimo coglione il tuo amante del cazzo, per il quale sei solo una vacca da monta.


Ehi ehi ehi. 
Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


----------



## erab (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di lasciarlo...
> No non lo lascio
> 
> Adesso stò un pò male in quanto ho deciso di non vederlo più l'altro (anche se a lui ancora non l'ho detto) ma non mi farò più sentire, spero che lui lo capisca e cercherò di concetrarmi su mio marito ......


e quando avrai una ricaduta... perché succederà, succede a tutti, prima di fare qualcosa passa di qui... qualcuno
che ti ascolti c'è sempre


----------



## lothar57 (17 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi ehi ehi.
> Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
> Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


bravo Massimo mi mancavi...come stai?Daniele e'cosi,non ha moglir non ha figli non ha amante,e stato cornificato e 'vero,ma erano solo fidanzati...cose normali no??Tu che faresti,e io pure?dimentichiamo tutto e avanti,lui no,io sono quasi da 10 mesi e non molla la presa,Spiace perch'e'una persona intelligente,e colta,ma e'cosi'.
Per lui noi traditori siamo gentaglia,non sa che siamo uomini come tutti,magari un po'egoisti,di pochi scupoli..ma sempre uomini veri.
Se d'accordo????Come va'con la tua amante??IUo benissimo...finche'dura...ma questa e'una'ltra storia,ciao


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di lasciarlo...
> No non lo lascio
> 
> Adesso stò un pò male in quanto ho deciso di non vederlo più l'altro (anche se a lui ancora non l'ho detto) ma non mi farò più sentire, spero che lui lo capisca e cercherò di concetrarmi su mio marito ......


Azz, è vero, mi sono confuso con l'altro Non Registrato.......in un altro thread.....co stì Non Registrato qui non ci si capisce più niente


----------



## Mari' (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Azz, è vero, mi sono confuso con l'altro Non Registrato.......in un altro thread.....co stì Non Registrato qui non ci si capisce più niente


... cambiando l'ordine degli addendi, la somma non cambia


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

erab ha detto:


> e quando avrai una ricaduta... perché succederà, succede a tutti, prima di fare qualcosa passa di qui... qualcuno
> che ti ascolti c'è sempre


Dici che avrò una ricaduta ?? tanto sono sicura che lui non mi cercherà...lo so che non lo farà...

Però è dura non so se riuscirò a farcela ?

Avete qualche consiglio da darmi per come fare a non chiamarlo o cercarlo?a parte quello di mozzarmi le dita..... ?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi ehi ehi.
> Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
> Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


Concordo con te pienamente .... l'educazione è tuto


----------



## Tubarao (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dici che avrò una ricaduta ?? tanto sono sicura che lui non mi cercherà...lo so che non lo farà...
> 
> Però è dura non so se riuscirò a farcela ?
> 
> Avete qualche consiglio da darmi per come fare a non chiamarlo o cercarlo?a parte quello di mozzarmi le dita..... ?


Aspetta che gli arrivi il periodo di magra.....vedi come si ricorderà di te. 

Consigli su come fare a non chiamarlo o cercarlo ? Bho.......adesso che dovresti essere relativamente più serena, perchè non provi ad analizzare quali esigenze, o mancanze, della tua vita questo bel tomo soddisfaceva ? Magari scopri che era solo del buon sesso e non vedo perchè non dovresti richiamarlo se e quando avrai ben chiaro che più di quello non avrai.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Ottobre 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Aspetta che gli arrivi il periodo di magra.....vedi come si ricorderà di te.
> 
> Consigli su come fare a non chiamarlo o cercarlo ? Bho.......adesso che dovresti essere relativamente più serena, perchè non provi ad analizzare quali esigenze, o mancanze, della tua vita questo bel tomo soddisfaceva ? Magari scopri che era solo del buon sesso e non vedo perchè non dovresti richiamarlo se e quando avrai ben chiaro che più di quello non avrai.


Il problema è che non sono serena.....ora stò male non so cosa fare .... aiutooo


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi ehi ehi.
> Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
> Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


1) lei è na mignotta conclamata in quanto traditrice, quindi non ci vedo offesa nel dato di fatto.
2) Un traditore è un essere umano, ma io non rispetto quasi mai un traditore e meno che mai un traditore che da fesso dice parole sull'amore, decisamente non merita il mio rispetto. Valuta te, puoi benissimo ignorarmi, ma io non cambio perchè un codardo me lo dice, ha perso da tempo la possibilità di darmi consigli.


----------



## Daniele (17 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non avevo mai pensato di lasciarlo...
> No non lo lascio
> 
> Adesso stò un pò male in quanto ho deciso di non vederlo più l'altro (anche se a lui ancora non l'ho detto) ma non mi farò più sentire, spero che lui lo capisca e cercherò di concetrarmi su mio marito ......


Almeno 50 euro a trombata te li sei fatti dare? Sai com'è!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi ehi ehi.
> Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
> Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


Grande Meridio! Grande!


----------



## sienne (18 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao,

A cosa serve parlare con belle parole … educazione … 
tenendo l’apparenza pulita …  siamo civili … ecc. ecc. 

se di dietro invece si mente, s’inganna, s’illude, si tradisce … 

che …


sienne


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Almeno 50 euro a trombata te li sei fatti dare? Sai com'è!


Daniè stai esagerando!


----------



## Simy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ehi ehi ehi.
> Scusa un secondo. Qualcosa mi sfugge. Questo è un forum dove ci si scambiano idee ed esperienze. Si può anche dire la propria. Ma mi spiega qualcuno su che basi un utente come te Daniele, si permette di dare del cornutazzo, del coglione, del mentecatto, della mignottona, della squallida, amante del cazzo, vacca da monta??? Chi ha chiesto consigli mica viene a mangiare a casa tua tutti i giorni!
> Va bene che si è su un forum libero, dove uno accetta anche i commenti altrui, ma l'educazione, il rispetto non dovrebbero mancare NEANCHE QUI. Parli di rispetto nei confronti del marito, ma sai cosa significa questa parola? Beh, comincia da qui allora.


quoto e approvo!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Ottobre 2011)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> A cosa serve parlare con belle parole … educazione …
> tenendo l’apparenza pulita …  siamo civili … ecc. ecc.
> ...


90 minuti di appausi...


----------



## Mari' (18 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> 90 minuti di appausi...


Condivido! :bravooo::bravooo::bravooo:


----------



## Andy (18 Ottobre 2011)

Quoto anche io. Bla bla bla, e dall'altra parte di qui entra e di qui esce (non passa nemmeno in mezzo per uscire di la)


----------



## lunaiena (18 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Dici che avrò una ricaduta ?? tanto sono sicura che lui non mi cercherà...lo so che non lo farà...
> 
> Però è dura non so se riuscirò a farcela ?
> 
> Avete qualche consiglio da darmi per come fare a non chiamarlo o cercarlo?a parte quello di mozzarmi le dita..... ?



Il consiglio è solo di nn rispondere piu a lui ...
perche ti cerchera di nuovo eccome lo fara ....
magari nn ora ma lo fara lo fanno sempre ....


----------



## Lostris (18 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> 1) lei è na mignotta conclamata in quanto traditrice, quindi non ci vedo offesa nel dato di fatto.
> 2) Un traditore è un essere umano, ma io non rispetto quasi mai un traditore e meno che mai un traditore che da fesso dice parole sull'amore, decisamente non merita il mio rispetto. Valuta te, puoi benissimo ignorarmi, ma io non cambio perchè un codardo me lo dice, ha perso da tempo la possibilità di darmi consigli.


Se avessi le palle me le faresti cadere...
Adotterò un atteggiamento zen....

:yoga:


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se avessi le palle me le faresti cadere...
> Adotterò un atteggiamento zen....
> 
> :yoga:


BHe, che tu non avessi le palle anche astrattamente lo hai dimostrato, no? Qundi perchè dovrei sentirti colpito da una vigliacca? Nessuna cosa mi tocca in questo, ricorda, io vado avanti per la mia strada, chi non approva, che si faccia fottere, come ho detto la cosa non mi importa per nulla, solo un paio di persone in questo forum ascolto e queste persone non sanno di avere la mia stima, quindi siamo messi bene.


----------



## Daniele (18 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Daniè stai esagerando!


Non credo proprio Simy, na mignotta solitamente prende soldi, che siamo ai saldi?


----------



## Massimo meridio (18 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto e approvo!


Ciao cara.


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> BHe, che tu non avessi le palle anche astrattamente lo hai dimostrato, no? Qundi perchè dovrei sentirti colpito da una vigliacca? Nessuna cosa mi tocca in questo, ricorda, io vado avanti per la mia strada, chi non approva, che si faccia fottere, come ho detto la cosa non mi importa per nulla, solo un paio di persone in questo forum ascolto e queste persone non sanno di avere la mia stima, quindi siamo messi bene.


'mazza.. 
sarà che io quantomeno prendo in considerazione l'opinione di tutti e non precludo a prescindere... questione di punti di vista.
Comunque da un dissentire in generale sui concetti da te espressi non hai trovato altra risposta che un attacco personale (a una persona che non conosci per niente, tra l'altro).. Bravo.
Solo per un istante, devo ammettere, mi è venuta voglia di mettermi al tuo livello.. ma d'altronde, tutti tendiamo a pesare ciò che ci viene detto in base alla considerazione che (giusta o sbagliata) abbiamo della persona che lo dice.. giusto?
Buona giornata.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> 'mazza..
> sarà che io quantomeno prendo in considerazione l'opinione di tutti e non precludo a prescindere... questione di punti di vista.
> Comunque da un dissentire in generale sui concetti da te espressi non hai trovato altra risposta che un attacco personale (a una persona che non conosci per niente, tra l'altro).. Bravo.
> Solo per un istante, devo ammettere, mi è venuta voglia di mettermi al tuo livello.. ma d'altronde, tutti tendiamo a pesare ciò che ci viene detto in base alla considerazione che (giusta o sbagliata) abbiamo della persona che lo dice.. giusto?
> Buona giornata.


Maddai poi a parole boni tutti...
Nei fatti poi...eheheehehehe...


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Massimo meridio ha detto:


> Ciao cara.


Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ciao


Donna portami Meridio al mio cospetto.
Tu ci puoi riuscire.
I tuoi servigi saranno ricompensati...
Ciao Conte!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna portami Meridio al mio cospetto.
> Tu ci puoi riuscire.
> I tuoi servigi saranno ricompensati...
> Ciao Conte!


Massimo senti non rompere e vieni al raduno che poi mi tocca sentirmi il conte per tutto il giorno! ahahahahaahah

ps. nessuna ricompensa grazie!


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Massimo senti non rompere e vieni al raduno che poi mi tocca sentirmi il conte per tutto il giorno! ahahahahaahah
> 
> ps. nessuna ricompensa grazie!


Ah che gran donna...
Fai tutto gratuitamente...questo si che è parlare...
Si se non mi porti meridio...ti punirò!


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah che gran donna...
> Fai tutto gratuitamente...questo si che è parlare...
> Si se non mi porti meridio...ti punirò!


vabbè Massimo ascolta ora tu non è che vuoi farmi punire! 
mettiti una mano sulla coscienza!


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris, sinceramente mi hanno redarguito persone che non valuto come esseri umani, quindi perchè dovrei cambiare il mio modo di fare? Un cane se la prende per come sono? Amen, il cane si adegua. Io non mi adeguo mai, forse perchè non voglio più farlo, forse perchè ho voglia di plasmare il resto della mia vita e forzare gli altri in quello che va a me, voglio solo eliminare la mia empatia per poter essere lo stronzo che desidero essere, perchè la vita mi ha dimostrato che l'essere umano va dominato, sempre.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lostris, sinceramente mi hanno redarguito persone che non valuto come esseri umani, quindi perchè dovrei cambiare il mio modo di fare? Un cane se la prende per come sono? Amen, il cane si adegua. Io non mi adeguo mai, forse perchè non voglio più farlo, forse perchè ho voglia di plasmare il resto della mia vita e forzare gli altri in quello che va a me, voglio solo eliminare la mia empatia per poter essere lo stronzo che desidero essere, perchè la vita mi ha dimostrato che l'essere umano va dominato, sempre.



ma tu non sei stronzo

vorresti esserlo, ma non lo sei

ci provi in tutti i modi, ma resta il fatto che non lo sei

quindi sono tutti sforzi inutili


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu non sei stronzo
> 
> vorresti esserlo, ma non lo sei
> 
> ...


Quintina, così come sono capace di forzare la realtà alle mie esigenze forzerò me stesso ad essere altro. Io non perdo mai, l'ho quasi fatto cercando di morire, ma non ci sono riuscito, ma io non perdo mai e non posso perdere contro di me.
Sono stanco di dover chiedere e di dover aspettare i cazzi altrui, sono stanco di leggere di persone che credono di valere fare del male ed io che so di valere averlo subito e sentire il dolore di chi scoprirà la cosa, voglio dominare le persone, voglio che nessuno possa più farmi qualcosa e sono stanco di rispettare il prossimo perchè così si fà! Io non rispetto nessuno a prescindere, il mio rispetto va guadagnato, tu te lo sei guadagnata, ma altri no!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Quintina, così come sono capace di forzare la realtà alle mie esigenze forzerò me stesso ad essere altro. Io non perdo mai, l'ho quasi fatto cercando di morire, ma non ci sono riuscito, ma io non perdo mai e non posso perdere contro di me.
> Sono stanco di dover chiedere e di dover aspettare i cazzi altrui, sono stanco di leggere di persone che credono di valere fare del male ed io che so di valere averlo subito e sentire il dolore di chi scoprirà la cosa, voglio dominare le persone, voglio che nessuno possa più farmi qualcosa e sono stanco di rispettare il prossimo perchè così si fà! Io non rispetto nessuno a prescindere, il mio rispetto va guadagnato, tu te lo sei guadagnata, ma altri no!



voglio voglio voglio..........

volere è potere? mah...... 

per me non ci si può SFORZARE di essere altro. Il carattere si evolve, certo. Ma di base se non sei stronzo è difficile diventarlo. Io di stronzi ne ho conosciuti, e secondo me tu vuoi solo sembrarlo, ma in realtà non lo sei, e stronzo stronzo non lo sarai mai. Magari stronzettino, forse, ma stronzo doc, no


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> voglio voglio voglio..........
> 
> volere è potere? mah......
> 
> per me non ci si può SFORZARE di essere altro. Il carattere si evolve, certo. Ma di base se non sei stronzo è difficile diventarlo. Io di stronzi ne ho conosciuti, e secondo me tu vuoi solo sembrarlo, ma in realtà non lo sei, e stronzo stronzo non lo sarai mai. Magari stronzettino, forse, ma stronzo doc, no


Ti quoto. Anche io mi faccio sempre i propositi di essere più stronzo. Alla fine sono sempre lo stesso bonaccione.

E poi diciamolo: chi è stronzo davvero non va nemmeno in giro a dirlo, ma direttamente a fare azioni...


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

Quinti, basta rompere alcune barriere dentro se stessi, cosa che necessita di una certa forza. Io un tempo ero ben diverso da come sono adesso con la gente, per risolvere la cosa ho forzato il mio essere a qualcosa di diverso...fino a che il mio essere si è abituato a quella differenza di base ed è entrata in me, nella mia essenza. Io da ragazzino ero di poche parole ed introverso, adesso posso chiaccherare con chiunque, posso farlo di qualsiasi cosa ed essere anche alquanto divertente, decisamente non io.


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Lostris, sinceramente mi hanno redarguito persone che non valuto come esseri umani, quindi perchè dovrei cambiare il mio modo di fare? Un cane se la prende per come sono? Amen, il cane si adegua. Io non mi adeguo mai, forse perchè non voglio più farlo, forse perchè ho voglia di plasmare il resto della mia vita e forzare gli altri in quello che va a me, voglio solo eliminare la mia empatia per poter essere lo stronzo che desidero essere, perchè la vita mi ha dimostrato che l'essere umano va dominato, sempre.


Capisco il tuo ragionamento, ma non posso condividerlo. Se tutti ragionassero come te (ammesso che poi davvero nella vita reale ti comporti così), non credo che il mondo sarebbe un posto migliore di quello che è adesso.
Tu distingui tra chi domina e chi è dominato. Io penso invece che sia meglio parlare di chi guida e chi è guidato.. ma non è la stessa cosa. Una persona che si pone come leader, assume una posizione di guida in modo naturale tramite il suo carisma e il suo carattere. Non la prevaricazione e la stronzaggine. Chi lo fa in questo modo ha vita breve e triste.
Penso anche che se uno nasce pecora, può anche imparare a ruggire e far fesso qualcheduno, ma pecora rimane. La natura profonda di una persona non cambia, non importa quanto arrabbiato/triste/stronzo la vita ti fa diventare.


----------



## Lostris (20 Ottobre 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma tu non sei stronzo
> 
> vorresti esserlo, ma non lo sei
> 
> ...


In realtà secondo me a volte ci riesce benissimo, ad apparire stronzo.


----------

